# 4th Gen iPod & e90



## bimalh (May 21, 2005)

1. Is the 4th Generation iPod (Photo iPod) compatible with the e90?
2. Will the existing model of iPod Connector work with e90?
3. Any news on upgrade of this iPod Connector?
4. How much does iPod Connector + Install cost for e90?

Too many questions for a sunday  

Will look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

At the moment I am waiting for the next generation (no date known) of iPodYourBMW. 

In the mean time, using the stardard and well thought out aux input in the armrest works for Gen 1 through Gen 4 iPods. The 12v power supply turns on and off with the engine (unlike the e46) so you can leave it plugged in all the time and not drain your car battery. Your total outlay is about $5 for the 1/8 inch to 1/8 inch audio cable.


----------



## resker (Mar 4, 2005)

Blax said:


> At the moment I am waiting for the next generation (no date known) of iPodYourBMW.


Have you received confirmation that such a thing is actually on its way?


----------



## bimalh (May 21, 2005)

Who should we contact for the next generation of iPodYourBMW?

This iPodYourBMW was developed in BMW Palo Alto offices. BMW website says that they have 12 employees working in that office (Strange number). With that kind of low number of employees Will they get about to get the next generation of iPodYourBMW out soon?


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

So I have been doing some research. Aparently The E90 uses a system called MOST (media oriented system transport) it's basically a fiber optic network that runs through the car and ties varrious systems togeather.

Dension, who makes the Icelink Ipod interface, aparently is working on a kit that will tie the Ipod to the Most network but when I emailed their rep ([email protected]) he couldn't give me an exact date. Their Press release says second quarter of 2005. but I am not holding my breath.

I couldn't find anything except rumors about an update to the BMW version, so I called BMWNA customer service and asked if there were any plans to Update the Ipod your BMW accessory to work with the navigation system on the E90. Her answer was "no". Aparently someone had asked the same question earlier and she looed into it and was told "not any time soon"

So there you go.

Bummer Desu


----------



## bimalh (May 21, 2005)

I am impressed Will-San. 

I am buying a 325i without Navi. So will it still have MOST or is it with NAVI/iDrive only?


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't tell, but it looks like the BMW Ipod kit is not compatable with any version of the E90. of the dozens of Ipod threads I have read, lots of people have said they have been told it will work, or sort of work, but I was unable to find a single instance of a person talking about successfully installing an Ipod adapter on their E90. I hope I am wrong....

Anyone?


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent research The Cheat!

The 12 person office in Palo Alto is obviously close to Apple's office. The discussion of a newer version comes from Steve Jobs mention of new versions at the January Macworld Keynote speech. Also, Mercedes and Apple worked out a better version than the BMW one, so it's not a stretch to imagine BMW coming out with something to at least match that. Especially after all the iPodYourBMW fuss. I also believe Jobs drives BMWs.

BTW, 12 people is plenty to get this working. Really you need about 2.

I think everyone who has got an e90 so far are just using the Aux In in the armrest. I am.


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

*meh!*

I am certainly hopefull, despite the denial from the woman I talked to at BMWNA. I can't imagine they want to announce a new product buy telling some random guy who calls all about it.

I did notice that the BMW Palo Alto office had some old job listings and one of them was looking for someone with MOST experience. Also my understanding is that the new mercedes uses a similar fiber network so if it can be done for them...

I am sure we will see something from somebody someday.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

will-san said:


> So I have been doing some research. Aparently The E90 uses a system called MOST (media oriented system transport) it's basically a fiber optic network that runs through the car and ties varrious systems togeather.
> 
> Dension, who makes the Icelink Ipod interface, aparently is working on a kit that will tie the Ipod to the Most network but when I emailed their rep ([email protected]) he couldn't give me an exact date. Their Press release says second quarter of 2005. but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> ...


We are giving an ETA for MOST integration by the end of this summer. :thumbup:


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

all e90 cars have most bus, e65,66,60 also


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We are giving an ETA for MOST integration by the end of this summer. :thumbup:


Perfect! just in time. I should get my E90 back from my ED in late Aug.


----------

